# Winter Joy Marmalade



## northernMIcook (Feb 2, 2004)

Winter Joy Marmalade

1 medium lemon, thin skinned variety
1 cup carrots, finely shredded
1 cup crushed pineapple, drained
1/2 cup orange juice
1/2 cup water
2 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 cup maraschino cherries, quartered

Wash lemon then slice VERY thin. In a heavy bottom saucepan, combine carrots, pineapple and lemon slices; stir in orange juice and water. Bring to a boil over medium heat, cover and reduce heat to low; simmer 20 minutes. Add sugar; stirring constantly, return to boil. Cook until marmalade has thickened and reached 218 degrees on a candy thermometer. Stir in cherries. Pour into clean container and store in the refrigerator. 
Makes 2 half pints.

This is a wonderful marmalade and really easy:!:


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 2, 2004)

I bet it is pretty too, with the red cherries. Would make a nice home made gift.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 3, 2004)

Man! Don't _that_ look tasty! Thanks northernMIcook!


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 3, 2004)

You're welcome BubbaG!      (and its SO easy)


----------

